# Page up / Page Down



## hugolef (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

après plusieurs recherches infructueuses, je m'en remets à vous ... j'utilise un environnement windows pour qq logiciels, dont certains utilisent les fonctions Page Up/Down, qui permettent de passer plusieurs lignes ou champs ... or je ne vois pas ces petites flèches magiques sur mon clavier !

Comment les activer si elles existent ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (19 Octobre 2011)

Fn+flèche du haut/bas ?


----------



## hugolef (19 Octobre 2011)

Yes ! cela fonctionne ... j'avais essayé plusieurs combinaisons mais pas celle ci !

Merci de ton aide


----------

